# Difference between Blk Mrkt Mob vs Riot???



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me how you can tell the MOB from Riot?.. besides the measurements.. is there any way in on the frame itself that differs MOB from Riot...
Note: I will be buying a frame Mob with out stickers and just dont know the difference.. and I dont want to get tricked..

thanks...


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

umm...a few things:

a mob will have nicer welds - USA made
mob will be lighter (5.1 lbs vs. 5.7 lbs of the riot)
I BELIEVE that only mobs have the colt stamped/milled onto the headtube (the pistol)
the mob has an integrated seatpost clamp (there's a bolt in the frame on the seat tube instead of needing a collar)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, there isnt going to be much, the Riot is 4130 Cromo and the Mob is made from True Temper, both metals offer awsome riding characteristics, however the True Temper stuff is generally a little bit lighter then Cromo I believe and it offers a slightly (how can I put this) more of a livelyer ride or feel to it then standard Cromo. If your worried about being burned the best thing to do if you can is try to ride them both.

Personally, I've ridden a ton of Cromo frames and and I've ridden my share of the more exotic True Temper frames and from my point of view nither one is really a whole lot better then the other, both metals are excelent and have there strengths - but I know if I were you I would want to ride both the Mob and the Riot just to make sure, although in the end I would probably choose the more exotic Mob frame, just because as I said, it has a slightly more livlyer feel to it.

Sorry, I know this isnt much help - actually on second thought, see if you can get the serial number for the frame, and call or email Carter Holland - hes a really cool chill dude and actually answers his emails and stuff, give him the serial and he might be able to tell you if its a Mob or not. Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Look for Gyro tab holes on the Mob to, I think its there only frame that come w/ gyro tab holes. (least I thought I read that somewhere)

[edit] Bryguy is right, see the intergrated seatpost clamp on the Mob.










The Riot doesnt have them.


----------



## Bryguy17 (May 19, 2007)

mobs do not necessarily have gyro tabs. my '08 doesn't.

like I said, look for the integrated seatpost clamp, the pistol on the headtube (as opposed to a sticker or paint graphic), and any of the mob-specific colors (like the clear red, which AFAIK has only been offered on mobs)


----------



## slugster (May 5, 2008)

thanks all.. ill keep all those in mind when i check it out..


----------

